# Seattle, WA - Hotel and car rental



## Krteczech (Jun 11, 2012)

We are taking early morning flight to SEA on Saturday, 8-4-12. plan is to stay two nights at Seattle and leave Monday noon for our timeshare exchange near Portland,OR. There is a huge price difference to rent a car at the airport and downtown.  Any suggestions for reasonable priced hotel near public transportation and car rental place in the city? This will be our first time at the area so all suggestions for activities and sightseeing are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 12, 2012)

YanaManolov said:


> We are taking early morning flight to SEA on Saturday, 8-4-12. plan is to stay two nights at Seattle and leave Monday noon for our timeshare exchange near Portland,OR. There is a huge price difference to rent a car at the airport and downtown.  Any suggestions for reasonable priced hotel near public transportation and car rental place in the city? This will be our first time at the area so all suggestions for activities and sightseeing are welcome. Thanks.


The reason why car rental at the airport is so expensive is because of various fees that are tacked on to car rentals to fund various local projects.  Be very cautious about reviewing car rental rates - *be sure to read the fine print terms and conditions in any quote that you receive*. Off airport locations may give you a lower rate but the airport fees may get added back in unless you can show you are exempt.  For example, when I rent a vehicle from many downtown Seattle locations I need to show that I am a local resident to avoid having the airport fees tacked on.  

With that being said, there is light rail service between the airport and downtown, but most downtown Seattle hotels that are an easy walk from a train station will involve downtown hotel rates.  You could take a Sound Transit #560 bus to downtown Bellevue and stay there. There's a Marriott Residence Inn a couple of blocks from the Bellevue Transit Center.  

I frequently rent vehicles from Hertz at the Red Lion Hotel in Bellevue, and they don't seem to be as picky about the local address issue as the downtown Seattle locations.  There's also an avis at the Hilton in downtown Bellevue, and all of the other major rental companies offer free shuttle service to their Bellevue locations (though I find that for my rentals Hertz is almost invariably the least expensive local rental option).  But again, be sure to carefully check the fine print on the offer to be sure that they aren't going to tack on the airport fees.


----------



## lorenmd (Jun 12, 2012)

i would not rent a car.  take public transportation to downtown and stay there.  many great hotels and you can walk everywhere in the city.  when it comes time to leave two days later, you will have only scratched the surface of things to see in seattle.  then take the train to portland and if you need a car, rent one there.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 12, 2012)

lorenmd said:


> i would not rent a car.  take public transportation to downtown and stay there.  many great hotels and you can walk everywhere in the city.  when it comes time to leave two days later, you will have only scratched the surface of things to see in seattle.  then take the train to portland and if you need a car, rent one there.



I think this is good advice. Skip the car rental, and apply the savings to your lodging.


----------



## PClapham (Jun 12, 2012)

Re car rental for the Seattle area:taking your advice we have rented from Hertz in Bellevue and I read every line of all their extra information.  It says nothing about airport charges but perhaps I should also call to be sure?  I noticed that the location is described as "corporate"-may explain why they're not so fussy?
Thanks

Anita


----------



## Krteczech (Jun 13, 2012)

We were checking rates yesterday and to my surprise to pick up at Bellevue and drop off at SEA costs low "city" rate. I thing this is the way to go. stay at Seattle for two nights and rent a car Monday- Monday. How easy is it to get by public transportation to DT Seattle from Bellevue? How is public transportation SEA-Bellevue with carry on?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 13, 2012)

YanaManolov said:


> We were checking rates yesterday and to my surprise to pick up at Bellevue and drop off at SEA costs low "city" rate. I thing this is the way to go. stay at Seattle for two nights and rent a car Monday- Monday. How easy is it to get by public transportation to DT Seattle from Bellevue? How is public transportation SEA-Bellevue with carry on?



To get to downtown Seattle from downtown Bellevue you will take the Sound Transit #550 bus.  That is one of the principal bus lines in the area and service is frequent and good; during peak commute periods the buses sometimes run as frequently as every five minutes.  During the middle of the day frequencies are every 10 to 15 minutes. 

To get from SEA to downtown Bellevue you will take the Sound Transit #560 bus.  During the middle of the day the #560 bus runs every 20 to 30 minutes.  Carry-on luggage is no problem; many people take this bus to the airport (as do I on occasion).  You have to hoist your luggage up a couple of stairs boarding the bus. 

If you rent from Hertz or Avis, they have locations in the Red Lion and Hilton Hotels respectively.  Both of those hotels are next to each other,and the #560 bus has a stop on 112th Ave SE just before (south of) the Hilton.  If that's your plan, make sure that your rental location is one of those two.

Note that the Sound Transit buses are express buses. If you miss a stop it's can be a long way to the next one.

*******

If you take public transportation from SEATAC airport, the directions are different if you're taking the bus or the train.

The bus stop at SEATAC airport is on the lower at the extreme south end of the terminal.  As you leave baggage claim and are facing the roadway, turn right and go as far as you can.  When you reach the end of the terminal go out the doors and continue a bit farther and you will see the bus stops.  

If you're taking the train to downtown Seattle, go left instead of right from baggage claim.  When you get to the end of the baggage claim area (you will now be at United Airlines baggage claim area), take the escalator or elevator up one level to the mezzanine level (midway between baggage claim and ticketing levels) and cross to the parking garage using the skybridge.  When you reach the garage, turn left and follow the signs to the train station.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 14, 2012)

It seems that its only $34 a day without any coupons for a standard car out of SEA. I wouldn't do Seattle without a car. You have to place a value on your time and a car off the get go will save a lot of time. Bring your navagation or smartphone to map out the area because getting lost in Seattle can cost you half a day.  


Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2012)

easyrider said:


> It seems that its only $34 a day without any coupons for a standard car out of SEA. I wouldn't do Seattle without a car. You have to place a value on your time and a car off the get go will save a lot of time. Bring your navagation or smartphone to map out the area because getting lost in Seattle can cost you half a day.
> 
> 
> Bill



You've got to be sure to include the airport fees and look at total costs.  It's invariably cheaper for me to rent locally (Bellevue) at $30/day than it is to get a rental at the airport for $20/day where I can't avoid the airport taxes.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 14, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You've got to be sure to include the airport fees and look at total costs.  It's invariably cheaper for me to rent locally (Bellevue) at $30/day than it is to get a rental at the airport for $20/day where I can't avoid the airport taxes.




This is true about the rental costs but it is easier and more convienient to get the car at the airport and drop it off at the airport than to take a bus back and forth from Bellview or Federal Way. Especially with luggage. Other costs will include parking the car at $20 - $30 per day. 

I guess it would also be very easy to spend two days without a car if a person is staying close to the attractions. Just exploring the water front area takes a good day or more. 


Bill


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 14, 2012)

easyrider said:


> This is true about the rental costs but it is easier and more convienient to get the car at the airport and drop it off at the airport than to take a bus back and forth from Bellview or Federal Way. Especially with luggage. Other costs will include parking the car at $20 - $30 per day.
> 
> I guess it would also be very easy to spend two days without a car if a person is staying close to the attractions. Just exploring the water front area takes a good day or more.
> 
> ...



The OP is talking about a Monday-Monday rental, which coincides with when the OP will be staying in Oregon.  So I think their plan is to spend two days in Seattle without a car, then pick up a car on Monday and drive to Portland for the exchange, returning to Seattle the following Monday.

If so, it's going to be significantly cheaper for them to rent away from the airport.  The logistics issue will come at the end of the trip, when they will need to drop off the car in Bellevue (or wherever) and get back to the airport with luggage for their flight.  

If that's the arrangement, I think the best option is to take a taxi from downtown Bellevue to the airport.  That's a flat fare ride - should be about $25.


----------



## Debbie0329 (Jun 16, 2012)

I would take public transportation while in Seattle...rent the car before you leave for Portland.  We stayed downtown and took the on/off trolley tour and got off in several locations...walked to the waterfront and Pike's.  It's a  very walkable downtown area if you get a downtown hotel.  Save the money on the car rental and stay dowtown!


----------



## Skatduder (Jun 16, 2012)

Try Costco on line for car rental deals.

I just used Costco to rent a car north of Seattle for 2 weeks. Full size,  
$150/wk, unlimited miles.


----------



## PClapham (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks- I also get a 2 week rental-$345-for Bellevue.  Airport rental for the same thing is $725.

Anita


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2012)

PClapham said:


> Thanks- I also get a 2 week rental-$345-for Bellevue.  Airport rental for the same thing is $725.
> 
> Anita



One logistics item to keep in mind is that most Bellevue rental locations close at 5 pm.  You can do an after hours drop, but the check-in time will probably be considered the next morning, when they reopen.


----------



## presley (Jun 21, 2012)

I was just in downtown Seattle for 2 nights.  I didn't have a car and never felt like I needed one.  Downtown Seattle is very easy to navigate on foot and/or with public transportation.  I took the monorail to see the space needle, but walked everywhere else.


----------



## Luanne (Jun 21, 2012)

presley said:


> I was just in downtown Seattle for 2 nights.  I didn't have a car and never felt like I needed one.  Downtown Seattle is very easy to navigate on foot and/or with public transportation.  I took the monorail to see the space needle, but walked everywhere else.



I concur.  I've done a couple of short trips to Seattle in the past year.  Stayed close to Pike's Market both times and walked everywhere.  The last trip I even took the train from the airport into downtown and it was very easy (and cheap!).


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jun 21, 2012)

Luanne said:


> I concur.  I've done a couple of short trips to Seattle in the past year.  Stayed close to Pike's Market both times and walked everywhere.  The last trip I even took the train from the airport into downtown and it was very easy (and cheap!).



The train gives excellent service to downtown.  Was in the Westlake Village train station yesterday afternoon about 2 pm, and there must have been about 20 people with suitcases that got on the train heading to the airport, including apparent business travelers. (suit and tie types).


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 11, 2012)

*Seattle to Portland, OR   Driving*

We have our hotel downtown booked for two nights and Hertz car rental just one block away. We will pick up our car on Monday noon and drive to TS near Mt Hood.  Car will be returned to Saetac after week in Oregon         What is there not to be missed on our way south?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 11, 2012)

YanaManolov said:


> We have our hotel downtown booked for two nights and Hertz car rental just one block away. We will pick up our car on Monday noon and drive to TS near Mt Hood.  Car will be returned to Saetac after week in Oregon         What is there not to be missed on our way south?


Provided the sky is clear, I would say the side trip to Mt. St. Helens as you come down I-5.  Note, though, that that would make the trip to Mt. Hood a full day long.  If you're picking the car up at noon you wouldn't arrive near Mt. Hood until rather late in the day.  So if you want to do that I would recommend you try to get out of Seattle earlier - no later than 10 am.  That would get you to the Visitor Center probably about 2 pm - 2:30 pm.  If you give yourself a couple of hours at Mt. Helens, you would be back on I-5 about 6:30 to 7 pm, and you would make it the Mt. Hood area about 9 pm.

My second choice after Mt. St. Helens would be to go up the Columia River Gorge to Hood River, then go up the back side of Mt. Hood to Government Camp.

If you're staying at Whispering Woods and arriving late, be sure to let them know you are a late arrival so they can arrange the key drop for you.


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 12, 2012)

*Whispering Woods*



T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Provided the sky is clear, I would say the side trip to Mt. St. Helens as you come down I-5.  Note, though, that that would make the trip to Mt. Hood a full day long.  If you're picking the car up at noon you wouldn't arrive near Mt. Hood until rather late in the day.  So if you want to do that I would recommend you try to get out of Seattle earlier - no later than 10 am.  That would get you to the Visitor Center probably about 2 pm - 2:30 pm.  If you give yourself a couple of hours at Mt. Helens, you would be back on I-5 about 6:30 to 7 pm, and you would make it the Mt. Hood area about 9 pm.
> 
> My second choice after Mt. St. Helens would be to go up the Columia River Gorge to Hood River, then go up the back side of Mt. Hood to Government Camp.
> 
> If you're staying at Whispering Woods and arriving late, be sure to let them know you are a late arrival so they can arrange the key drop for you.



You have it right, Steve. We are going to Whispering Woods. I doubt we will leave Seattle area earlier, so would Mt Helen be a good day trip from WW for us?
We want to see both, mountains and shore. Any suggestions for day trips form WW? I know you are a great source of info. Thanks.


----------



## Krteczech (Aug 14, 2012)

*Already back from vacation*

Our trip was near perfect. We spent two and half days in Seattle, did all the touristy stuff incl. brunch at Space Needle, breakfast at "original" Starbucks, Kerry Park etc. We rented car from Hertz downtown location and returned it at the airport seven days later. Our stay at Whispering Woods on Mt Hood was great. We did some hiking to small lakes, drove up to Timberline lodge, explored Fruit Loop and waterfalls near Columbia river. Portland has a lot to offer, we visited Chinese and Japanese gardens, Rose Garden, Saturday market and three colleges as well. Weather was great except for the day of our trip to the ocean. My pictures from the shore don't have much color, but that may be normal for this area. car rental for seven days $ 268, two nights at Sheraton $ 365; bookings done on line with AAA discount. Time to plan next trip....


----------

